# My Red Belly Eating Whole Live Mouse Photos



## DUMP TRUCK

he aint no punk bitch


----------



## I Can Mate

oh sh*t thats crazy!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

*Puts on HAZMAT approved flame suit*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Thats disgusting and cruel.


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Holy sh*t! Excellent pics man, I can totally see those pics going viral on the net "man eating piranha devours mouse in seconds".


----------



## Ba20

Lame


----------



## primetime3wise




----------



## DUMP TRUCK

the title says it all.... you didnt have to look at the pics......... i saved this fish from some one that didnt feed him much..... and i dont wanna hear about how a mouse can be bad for him... he deserved that meal......... its a piranha what do you expect haters..... you sound like my girl.......


----------



## Piranha_man

You don't wanna hear about how it's bad for him? 
Then don't post this sh*t.

"Deserved?"








Oh my god, you're killin' me, smalls!

We sound like yer girl?
Right on... so you've got a chick with some class. That's awesome.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

DUMP TRUCK said:


> the title says it all.... you didnt have to look at the pics......... i saved this fish from some one that didnt feed him much..... and i dont wanna hear about how a mouse can be bad for him... he deserved that meal......... its a piranha what do you expect haters..... you sound like my girl.......


 And you sound like somebody that is immature and who joined this hobby for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

they eat small critters with fur in the wild in some cases.. do they not?........ joined the hobby for the wrong reason?......... i dont ever feed them mice....was a one time thing..... i spend a lot of time and money on my hobby to fit there needs..... so if i wanna see my red belly eat a mouse 1 time..... i will... i only said i didnt wanna your hear reasons why i shouldnt...... cause i could see that happening..... my red belly is happy as hell from that meal....... and did some one say it was mean?..... but you will feed a fish a live worm or srimp.. fish... etc.. same thing. I said he deserved that meal because is owner for 8 years only fed him flake......


----------



## bricklr

Feed him what you want dump. He's your fish. I wouldn't post it though. Unless you like the negative attention.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, it's kinda like joining a high performance car forum and posting that you just took your corvette out for a spin in the mud, winding it out to 7,000 rpm- doing cookies in 2nd gear.

You're probably not going to get much respect.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

i didnt join for respect from anyone..... i joined for the reason all of you other members did...... i took pics because i knew i would prob never feed him a mouse again..... and i posted them thinking nobody would react the way some are....... i see pics of peoples fish eating other live fish on this p.fury..... does that upset you less?.... live fish have there reasons too on why they can be bad for fish....... that is why i never feed them mice or live fish......... but this one time.... i know what im doing........ im sure you do too........ i would of got a hairless mouse but that was not an option........ was thinking about them in the wild and all the things they eat..... im open minded and see you reasons for comments...... but if you didnt wanna see it....... dont view it.


----------



## rhom15

thats not what piranhas are all about


----------



## MPG

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like joining a high performance car forum and posting that you just took your corvette out for a spin in the mud, winding it out to 7,000 rpm- doing cookies in 2nd gear.
> 
> You're probably not going to get much respect.


lmao that make me laugh pretty hard

edit:NVM i'll just get hated for saying that


----------



## His Majesty

poor mouse. cool pics


----------



## jp80911

just curious how long did it take for it to finish the meal? was it really messy afterward?


----------



## BRUNER247

I don't see a problem with it.its your fish feed it how you want.a snake or rep keeper wouldn't think twice bout feeding a mouse,rat, or rabbit. N to say you got into this hobby for the wrong reasons is just plain WRONG!IMO. Only real downside I see is possibly getting scratched or bit by the mouse. I totally agree that if you don't like it, then why look? I personally wouldn't feed mice because I'm afraid the filthy rodent will bite a eye or scratch my piranha. But I'm definitely not going to flame someone for doing it! I actually give you props for posting knowing everyone's gonna whine, maybe you should of offered them all some cheese to go with that whine!lol. It don't look like it even made much of a mess. Flakes for 8 years? Poor fish deserves the mouse! Props for getting him out of that situation! Funny no one even commented on that.to busy cryn bout a mouse.lmao I can see my rep dropping like yours now.idc! I don't think its right for flaming someone for what their feeding just because they don't agree with it.(less its a flake only diet).feed him what you want dump!


----------



## alan

What i would like to know is a) how did you get so close while they were eating and b) how did you get it to eat a mouse ? When i had my P's i put a gold fish in and all 10 went and hid at the other end of the tank and if you even entered the room while they were eating the went bezerk.
Great pics btw


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

CLUSTER ONE said:


> the title says it all.... you didnt have to look at the pics......... i saved this fish from some one that didnt feed him much..... and i dont wanna hear about how a mouse can be bad for him... he deserved that meal......... its a piranha what do you expect haters..... you sound like my girl.......


 And you sound like somebody that is immature and who joined this hobby for all the wrong reasons...
[/quote]
and you sound like someone who takes this forum too serious....... sorry ..... u need a hug?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like joining a high performance car forum and posting that you just took your corvette out for a spin in the mud, winding it out to 7,000 rpm- doing cookies in 2nd gear.
> 
> You're probably not going to get much respect.


that....... or its like i joined a piranha forum and posted pics of it eating a mouse. You wanna be a smart ass piranha_boy......... save it for someone that is not in the same hobby........... sorry it wasent a live fish, shrimp, worm, frog, etc. Pretty lame you took it so far.... I dont view or comment on your posts...... so give me the same respect...... o wait thats right.... you dont respect me....... are you a member on a pet mouse forum too? If you had a mouse in your garage would you put out a trap to kill it? Or put a pillow out for it to sleep on? SO WHAT EXACTLY ARE YOU UPSET ABOUT? My red belly is happy..... so get over it and worry about your own


----------



## XXXXXX

wow....


----------



## Piranha_man

DUMP TRUCK said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like joining a high performance car forum and posting that you just took your corvette out for a spin in the mud, winding it out to 7,000 rpm- doing cookies in 2nd gear.
> 
> You're probably not going to get much respect.


that....... or its like i joined a piranha forum and posted pics of it eating a mouse. You wanna be a smart ass piranha_boy......... save it for someone that is not in the same hobby........... sorry it wasent a live fish, shrimp, worm, frog, etc. Pretty lame you took it so far.... I dont view or comment on your posts...... so give me the same respect...... o wait thats right.... you dont respect me....... are you a member on a pet mouse forum too? If you had a mouse in your garage would you put out a trap to kill it? Or put a pillow out for it to sleep on? *SO WHAT EXACTLY ARE YOU UPSET ABOUT?* My red belly is happy..... so get over it and worry about your own
[/quote]

I'm not upset by anything.
You're hardly worth the emotional involvement required for me to get upset.

I simply think you're a dilrod.


----------



## BRUNER247

Funny, barely anyone has anything to say bout the 9"tilapia.but wanna rake you over the coals. Good thing I never posted the kitten pics.pmsl!jk


----------



## wisco_pygo

my favorite part about this thread: "he aint no punk bitch"


----------



## Piranha_man

edit: Nevermind... not gonna egg this idiot on any further.


----------



## wisco_pygo

alan said:


> What i would like to know is a) *how did you get so close while they were eating* and b) *how did you get it to eat a mouse* ? When i had my P's i put a gold fish in and all 10 went and hid at the other end of the tank and if you even entered the room while they were eating the went bezerk.
> Great pics btw


look at the dorsum region- the fish looks like it had been under-nourished, imo, and probably wasn't worried about someone watching him feed.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

Piranha_man said:


> edit: Nevermind... not gonna egg this idiot on any further.


big words from a guy that takes pics of him self at the gym and plays with dead bats and takes pics of them...... i like the pic buddy..... in your years of fish keeping have you ever fed your fish something that was alive? But a mouse has more feelings ? so stop your bitching...... really man when im an old fart like you i hope im not crying to some guy on a forum about what he feeds his fish..... you sound like a big baby that just wants to throw mud....... now go play with your dead bat.... and find someone else to wine and cry to..... if im not worth it...... act like it. .


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

wisco_pygo said:


> What i would like to know is a) *how did you get so close while they were eating* and b) *how did you get it to eat a mouse* ? When i had my P's i put a gold fish in and all 10 went and hid at the other end of the tank and if you even entered the room while they were eating the went bezerk.
> Great pics btw


look at the dorsum region- the fish looks like it had been under-nourished, imo, and probably wasn't worried about someone watching him feed.
[/quote]
HE IS UNDER-NOURISHED!........... THE GUY I BOUGHT HIM FROM DID NOT FEED HIM MUCH.... I SAVED THIS FISHES LIFE AND PIRANA_boy WANTS TO CRY ABOUT FEEDING HIM A MOUSE 1 TIME....... the fish is already putting on weight... he will be in nice shape soon


----------



## wisco_pygo

it was an observation, and moreover i was trying to answer another members question


----------



## Uno

wow.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I thought the general consensus on here used to be that mouse feedings were okay? Sorry I don't post much in here, but I remember mouse feeding vids were accepted on here way back when? Anyways guys screw it, I for one think it was a very cool thread.

I would do a mouse feeding but wouldn't simply because I don't want to deal with the filthy mess afterwards. Cleaning out mouse organs is not something I would want to do!

I'm going to leave this thread open, but please watch your language guys, or I will close it


----------



## wisco_pygo




----------



## shaneb

The mouse looks like it was probably the best meal that P has had for a long time. Doesn't matter if I think its right or wrong. Its "YOUR" fish and your prerogative to do anything you want with it. I say Kudos for buying it and attempting to get it in better shape..


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

Danny Tanner said:


> I thought the general consensus on here used to be that mouse feedings were okay? Sorry I don't post much in here, but I remember mouse feeding vids were accepted on here way back when? Anyways guys screw it, I for one think it was a very cool thread.
> 
> I for one would do a mouse feeding but wouldn't simply because I don't want to deal with the filthy mess afterwards. Cleaning out mouse organs is not something I would want to do!
> 
> I'm going to leave this thread open, but please watch your language guys, or I will close it


thanks danny...... he was so hungry that there was nothing left.... not much a mess but i did a water change hours later ........ he at the whole thing in 8 minutes..... he grabbed it right away..... he took a break half way threw and thats when i got photos...... 4 people standing around his tank the whole feeding... this fish is not scared of anything................ he just wants to eat...... feel bad for him and slowly adding weight with earthworms, mill worms, beef heart, and all the other good stuff. getting him healthy for his new owner next month...... im getting a purple variant S.....


----------



## wisco_pygo

try adding some white fish fillet and raw shrimp to his diet as well. he'll be looking good in no time


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its funny how you think your fish is some type of monster... Its just hungry... A lot of people think just cause a fish eats in a frenzy that their fish "ain't no bitch"


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its funny how you think your fish is some type of monster... Its just hungry... A lot of people think just cause a fish eats in a frenzy that their fish "ain't no bitch"


why do u think i think that? when did i say he was a monster... i know its just hungry..... u dont have to tell me that.. look how skinny he is in the wrong places..... monster? what are you talking about


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

8 years of flakes will do this to you fish.....SORRY I FED HIM A MOUSE GUYS....... that fish prob HATES me as much as PIRANHA_boy does...... and yes i know this fish has no bottom lip... must be from lack of food? rubbing on glass all day hungry....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I mean by the fact you think "He ain't no bitch"


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Lack of a bottom lip is from his previous owner cutting it off...


----------



## wisco_pygo

if i were you, i'd go to the store, and buy a bag of tilapia, and a bag of raw shrimp. your fish will thank you


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

^ true that.


----------



## BRUNER247

I think a lot of the problems is members don't read the threads before they post.its happened several times in this thread alone.idk seems members jump to conclusions n look for way to twist words around or whatever. Again props to you Dump for giving this fish a new start when the finish was so close!!!I'd like to pop the previous owner in his lip a few times!! Can I post kitten pics now??lol


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

Johnny_Zanni said:


> ^ true that.


what u wanna bust my balls too....... for 1 yea he aint no punk bitch... u disagree? Its just a saying... why is every one so serious and up tight on this forum...... what are you a bunch of old grumpy guys that wanna try and prove ppl wrong and disagree and wine and cry.... its a fish.. get over it...... wow ....... and NO.. i know the old owner did not take him out of tank and cut of his f88king lip...... its prob from rubbing glass for 8 years hungry LIKE I SAID.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

johnny_z and piranha_boy........ go waste your time doing something else besides try and bash me...... really ..... and you both are probably even older than me and you sound like kids..... grow up


----------



## xeloR

DUMP TRUCK said:


> he aint no punk bitch


bleedat!


----------



## Smoke

I thought this site was called "Piranha-FURY"? Cool pics Dump Truck, and you shouldn't hesitate to post pics like these in the future.

Maybe there should be a section on this site dedicated to crazy feedings, where the more sensitive members can stay away from.










[EDIT] - I guess there IS a place on this site dedicated to crazy feedings... but looks like the posts there are hand-picked...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/127133-aggressive-caribe-and-mouse/

Surprisingly there's a crazy mouse feeding video, where the members actually seem to dig it! Heh... I guess this IS Piranha-FURY


----------



## PiranhaMike661

Those pics were pretty wicked....I'm pretty sure that mouse had it comin.


----------



## hecks8094

damm sick


----------



## Piranha_man

DUMP TRUCK said:


> ^ true that.


what u wanna bust my balls too....... for 1 yea he aint no punk bitch... u disagree? Its just a saying... why is every one so serious and up tight on this forum...... what are you a bunch of old grumpy guys that wanna try and prove ppl wrong and disagree and wine and cry.... its a fish.. get over it...... wow ....... and NO.. i know the old owner did not take him out of tank and cut of his f88king lip...... its prob from rubbing glass for 8 years hungry LIKE I SAID.
[/quote]

How old are you? Twelve?

Yeah, some people are gonna like your thread and some won't.
Get the f*ck over it man... it's not that big of a deal.

If you're gonna post something like that in here, expect to get both positive and negative replies about it.
Is this how you react to all opposing opinions in your life?
If so, you're not going to get very far in life.

Post what you want, accept the replies as they come, and get on with your life.
Don't take it so personally.









p.s. And for the record, piranhas don't _"wear their lips out" by rubbing it on the side of the tank when they're hungry."_








Somebody cut it off to make the piranha look more _"badass"_ and _"non-punk bitchish."_
It's a very twisted thing for somebody to do to their fish. (Again, simply my opinion.)


----------



## Ba20

Dump truck just got


----------



## shiver905

ok, punk bitches:

We have here a stop-watch with three hands. The second hand, which
travels once round the face in a minute, is the one with the little ring
at its end near the centre. Our dial indicates the exact time when its
owner stopped the watch. You will notice that the three hands are nearly
equidistant. The hour and minute hands point to spots that are exactly a
third of the circumference apart, but the second hand is a little too
advanced. An exact equidistance for the three hands is not possible.
Now, we want to know what the time will be when the three hands are next
at exactly the same distances as shown from one another. Can you state
the time?


----------



## impalass

I'm surprised people are dumping on DUMP TRUCK, we all knew what we where going to see. Feeding mammals to fish or reptiles is not for me, but thats just me, and as someone mentioned this is Piranha FURY.
I'm a newbie here, but have to speak out (and happen to be an old fart). Nothing wrong with Dump's post, what is wrong is the personal attacks. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PiranhaMike661

BRUNER247 said:


> Funny, barely anyone has anything to say bout the 9"tilapia.but wanna rake you over the coals. Good thing I never posted the kitten pics.pmsl!jk


----------



## PDOGGY

Yall a bunch of pu$$y a$$ Bi*ches! Everyone on here owns fish that are given the name of nastiest bad a$$ fish and you cry to see a mouse die! Get over it already!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man

shiver905 said:


> ok, punk bitches:
> 
> We have here a stop-watch with three hands. The second hand, which
> travels once round the face in a minute, is the one with the little ring
> at its end near the centre. Our dial indicates the exact time when its
> owner stopped the watch. You will notice that the three hands are nearly
> equidistant. The hour and minute hands point to spots that are exactly a
> third of the circumference apart, but the second hand is a little too
> advanced. An exact equidistance for the three hands is not possible.
> Now, we want to know what the time will be when the three hands are next
> at exactly the same distances as shown from one another. Can you state
> the time?


The next time the hands would be similar distances apart would be 546/11 min. past 2, when the second hand would be at 328/11 sec.

But you need only hold the watch (or our previous illustration of it) in front of a mirror, when you will see the second time reflected in it! 
Of course, when reflected, you will read XI as I, X as II, and so on.

How's that, punk bitch?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

SEEMS LIKE A LOT OF MEMBERS THINK YOUR A DOUCHEBAG PIRANHA_boy....... I DONT KNOW IM NEW HERE AND THATS WHAT THEY MESSAGE ME...... FUNNY..... 1000 PEOPLE VIEWED THIS THREAD AND SEEN THE TRUE ASS YOU ARE...... DONT WORRY ABOUT THE RED BELLY..... HE IS DOING GOOD AND HAS BEEN SOLD TO SOME ONE THAT WILL FOR SURE BE FEEDING HIM A MOUSE OR 2 IN THE FUTURE...................... IM GLAD I JOINED THIS FORUM TO PUT YOU IN YOUR PLACE.......DOSENT SOUND LIKE THERE ARE MANY PEOPLE BACKING YOU UP..... IM 27 BY THE WAY...... AND YOUR TRYING TO CYBER SPACE FIGHT......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA







GROW UP ......................THIS IS THE DOUCHEBAG YOU ARE


----------



## PDOGGY

This is fu(king rediculous. None of you deserve to own piranhas. Sell what you have and go collect barbie doll bi*ch toys!


----------



## Piranha_man

^^


----------



## Piranha_man

And just for the record... that picture of some fat old man isn't me... don't know where he got that, but it's sure not me!

No way man... no effin' way.

Not me I tell ya...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I hereby nominate DUMP TRUCK for Octobers Douchebag of the month award.

And dumptruck funny thing is you say we are nobodys blah blah blah. But the people who find it wrong are the backbone of this site. You have people that have had 200 posts in 2 years... Cmon don't think your a bigshot to the forum when you have not contributed sh*t to it.

I hope you get herpes.



DUMP TRUCK said:


> johnny_z and piranha_boy........ go waste your time doing something else besides try and bash me...... really ..... and you both are probably even older than me and you sound like kids..... grow up


I am a kid... Look on my profile and call some scientists to find out my age from my birthday.


----------



## Uno

life is 2 short.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Well, this thread has run it's course so I'm gonna close it. DUMP TRUCK, you can send me a PM if you want me to clean it up for you and re-open.


----------

